# Halloween Root Beer, or "Spooky Witch's Brew!"



## TuckerZ (Sep 18, 2010)

Dry ice root beer is great. Another great tip is to mix up the flavors a bit. You can add things like cherry flavor extract, vanilla extract, etc... to change it up a bit.


-Tucker
http://dryicenetwork.com


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought you weren't supposed to use dry ice in things you ingest? What if a small piece gets in the glass?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

This may be a dumb question, but why not just buy some root beer and be done with it? I'm not a root beer fan so it's possible I'm just not getting it. 
Just wondering...


----------



## TuckerZ (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, very true... you never want to eat/drink dry ice. You need to wait long enough for all of the dry ice to sublimate before drinking the root beer. Whenever I made it, I was just smart about it and made sure it was all gone.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Madame Leota said:


> This may be a dumb question, but why not just buy some root beer and be done with it? I'm not a root beer fan so it's possible I'm just not getting it.
> Just wondering...


It's the same as any other recipe. You can go buy that apple pie, but it's not gonna taste like your mom's home made. 

One of my favorite childhood memories was a friend's Bday party. Lucky sucker born in October. His mom donned the witch costume and made some rootbeer in a giant cauldron. 

Or the days when Grandma would make and bottle her own. 

Glad to see a recipe on here.


----------

